
A majority of Americans think social media sites are politically biased - drocer88
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/social-media-bias-survey-175915487.html
======
chillacy
The original article from Pew Research:
[https://www.pewresearch.org/internet/2020/08/19/most-
america...](https://www.pewresearch.org/internet/2020/08/19/most-americans-
think-social-media-sites-censor-political-viewpoints/)

